# Your coat has a detachable hood, and you are wearing a helmet...



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you remove the hood?


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope. Lots of times if the temps dip down to really cold or if it's mad windy I'll pull the hood over my helmet and do up the coat all the way.. Feels like you're that much more shielded from the elements.

Edit, as you can see from my avatar


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

My hoodie is detatchable, but there is no fuzziness inside to keep it warm. I only use it if I'm only wearing a beanie, forgot my balaclava, or I feel like making girls woo for me because (quoting my girlfriend) "I look fucking hot with the hoodie on"

As ryan suggested, you can put it over your helmet (that's why they make the hoods so big) so you're more shielded, but my helmet is warm enough and a balaclava does the job, too. :happy:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i took the hood off of my coat but i don't wear a helmet


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

Here on the east coast, they blow the fake stuff anytime it's below freezing. And they position them right under the chair lift. That hood is a lifesaver in NC!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

all my jackets the hood is not removable. It took me a long time to get used to a jacket with a hood. I have used it a few times on very cold windy days, mainly going up the lift. Keeps that wind from blowing down my neck. I don't like riding with the jacket zipped up all the way so there is usually a gap by my neck and getting a breeze there can really make you cold. Even with layers on that wind hitting the back of your neck hits your core. So when needed I"ll flip it up over my helmet. 

So my vote, just leave it connected. That way you'll never forget it back home.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

On very windy and cold days I pull the hood over my helmet when I ride the lift up. It's a game changer as far as comfort goes.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Nope. Mine stays on. Like Ryan, it's dead useful on days it's stupid cold, even with a helmet. I also have the propensity to lose things, so the less loose parts kicking around, the better.


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, I guess I got spoiled on Keystones gondolas last time around, forgot how miserable it can be on a cold, overcast, windy, snowy day when stuck on a slow or long lift


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

How do you light a spliff on the chair without a hood?


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> How do you light a spliff on the chair without a hood?


My work prohibits that.....


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

mikeLA said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I got spoiled on Keystones gondolas last time around, forgot how miserable it can be on a cold, overcast, windy, snowy day when stuck on a slow or long lift



So many times I have wished that gondolas replaced all lifts everywhere. It does suck sitting on a stopped lift because some dummy fell off at the end...or even at the beginning. On rainy/windy days, it's always the lift rides that take me in for a break. Once I get on the slope I'm good...it's those lifts that get me. With that said...I keep my hood on for this reason. Although I don't like actually riding with a hood on because I feel it gives me a blind spot.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No to OP's original question. I purposely only buy jackets with fixed hoods. I would never remove the hood, and don't like the style with the turtleneck collar inside the hood.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> How do you light a spliff on the chair without a hood?


With a lighter, you'll find a way with or without a hood.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

At Breckinridge leave hood on for wind resistance on chairlift


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I detach the hood, but keep with me at least in the car if needed.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> How do you light a spliff on the chair without a hood?


Unzip jacket slightly, stick face down into jacket, reach lighter hand up through bottom of jacket, light...

I never keep the hood on my jackets. If it gets too cold or they're blowing fake snow/ice at the time, I just put on my facemask and goggles. The hood just collects snow when it's not on, and wearing it feels like it restricts my head movement and vision.


----------

